# Dumpsters



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Since this is a national forum I'm just curious what dumpster rentals go for around the country. Just a ballpark estimate. Want to know how our rates in Ohio compare nationally. PM me if you don't want to post rates. Thanks.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Central Iowa

15 yarder: $275
20 yarder: $325
30 yarder: $375
40 yarder: $450


----------



## w-s (Oct 27, 2012)

western ny 1 week rental

15 cuyd - 350
20 cuyd - 400
30 cuyd - 500


I do have another company that has 20 yarders for $275..they only cover 1 county though.


I can usually get $50 knocked off if I tell them its a 1 day rental, so they can get their dumpster back..although that doesn't work very often.

They are also usually out of 15cuyd ones so I get a 20 for the same price.


I use cragco if it matters.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

30 yd about 300 here...


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

northern new jersey, the companies go according to what county because the pricing is different. But on average a 30 yarder is around 650.00. we only use dumpster companies for major cleanouts. we are a licensed garbage company but have box trucks for most jobs.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

20 = 240
30 = 260
40 = 280

plus some mileage/fuel charges for distances over 20 miles from their offices.

I will say, I rent quite a few, so those rates are better than the average guy off the street would get.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Central Iowa
> 
> 15 yarder: $275
> 20 yarder: $325
> ...


Affordable is 385-400 for forty yards


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Price varies according to dumpster company, where it is being used and what goes in it. 

40 CY is not allowed in Orlando any more so most go with 20 CY cans. 

Cost for a 20 CY is $290 to $450.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Just did a 40cyd it cost us 500.00 then they added fees for being over weight.


----------



## mjb734 (Apr 11, 2012)

$280 20 yrd $340 30 yrd :thumbup:


----------



## Buster9121 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Wow*

Ny i pay 725 for a 30 yard dumpster


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

On my side of PA i pay 860.00 for a 30yd with up to 3 ton of debris


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Pretty close to $30 cyd for you to dump


----------



## Buster9121 (Aug 10, 2012)

and these companies wantto give us $15 cu yds lol


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

That is why they discourage the use of dumpsters for trash outs. I typically do not use them, but if I feel the need warrants it I will bid them in and let the chips lay where they fall.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

We always charged for a rolloff on a trashout (12cyd or greater). The liability was just to great but I guess thats coming from someone who had a sub accidentally lose an item and a lady was killed when her teenage son swerved and lost control resulting in a rollover. Accidents DO happen and you should do absolutely everything to limit your exposures.


----------



## mjb734 (Apr 11, 2012)

Even taking it the dump yourself can be from $10-$20 a cubic yard.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

mjb734 said:


> Even taking it the dump yourself can be from $10-$20 a cubic yard.




We pay 78.00 a ton


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

Valley said:


> We pay 78.00 a ton


Out here on the eastern side of PA(lehigh valley area) it's $80 per ton I've dumped ib philly for $65-$70 a ton by the navy yard.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

499...20
575....30
725....44


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses. Begs the question how are you supposed to make a profit on the ridiculous numbers for debris removal. Had a company once from Colorado that sent a price list for debris removal that the price per yd went lower as the total went higher 90 + yds was like $8.00 per yd I told them I was disposing of debris not buying it!!:icon_rolleyes:


----------

